# Has Neils wheels gone ebbay only?



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.slotcars.org/neilswheels/

But he is still on the bay as slotfather?


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Soon to join Jays Race Place in the big slot show in the sky.......


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

From the website it looks as though he has a store front and a slot van too.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Oh good the site is back!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Cool guy, but his parts prices are a bit high.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Neil is a great guy, My Daughter and I go down there every few months to run Wizards on his routed track. We will actually be there this Saturday to test two new cars. and get my butt kicked by my kid again lol...Going to try and get my wife to go that way when I run out of money I can go.. "And for Christmas I would like this and this and this and that and two of those.. lol..


----------

